# Neues buffed.de design



## Darkevil0904 (30. Juni 2007)

Hallo..

also ich weiß nicht genau ob das thema schonmal angesprochen wurde oder nicht... ich seh auch unter den news nix aktuelles oder infos über das "neue" design... mir ists erst gestern aufgefallen also vermute ich das es das erst 2-3 tage gibt...

eigentlich ists sehr schön und hat einiges übersichtlicher gemacht... aber eines geht mir ab und das ist travial... ich habe bei der neuen kartenfunktion (zB wenn ich nach NPCs suche) keine koordinaten... früher hatte man die koords von da wo die mausstand und das war echt brauchbar und für mich wichtig... ich vermute das es auch anderen so geht...

naja falls der post hier falsch ist so bitte verschiebt ihn und lasst mir eine PN zukommen mit dem link ^^

ich hoffe hald das ich vll die koords übersehen hab oder das das noch kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist sehr wichtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ich wette nich nur für mich)

peace, danke


----------



## Bl4ze (30. Juni 2007)

stimmt, glaube das ist bei diesem system die bilder anzeigen zulassen nicht möglich.


----------



## Crowley (30. Juni 2007)

Ich werde das wohl nochmal etwas überarbeiten.


----------



## Bl4ze (30. Juni 2007)

(i) Die Verwendung oder Ausnutzung von Design-Fehlern, Features, die nicht dokumentiert sind, und/oder "Programm-Bugs", um Zugang zu Dingen zu bekommen, der anderenfalls nicht möglich wäre, oder um gegenüber anderen Spielern einen *Vorteil* zu erlangen.

soviel erstmal dazu, nach hyjal zu gehen ist nicht die feine art aber es kostet dich nicht deinen acc -.-"
immer diese regelkacker...

welchen vorteil soll es denn brigen den weltenbaum zu sehen und nen gebiet das aussieht die un goro krater ?

da es bis jetzt in keinen patch notes stand das man dort nicht mehr hin exploiten kann denke ich das es
noch geht.
ich für meinen teil war dort noch nie weil es mich einfach nicht reizt.
wenn du mage bist solltest aber keine probs haben dort hin zu kommen, blitzeln  ftw.


----------



## Bonkura (30. Juni 2007)

Genau deswegen hab ich mich grade ins Forum begeben, ja Darkevil0904 spricht mir aus der Seele den das Feature die Koords zu sehen hat es unnötig gemacht die Comments zu durchforsten um dann 3-4 verschiedene Koords zu finden.

Ich fänds nett wenn das wieder drin wäre.


----------



## Spongebopp (1. Juli 2007)

Moin zusammen,

was mich an der neuen Karte noch stört (auser den Koordinaten) ist das man einfach nur noch eine Karte offen haben kann, früher konnte ich Karten von 5 Zonen gleichzeitig offen haben wenn ich z.B. nach Erzadern gesucht habe, das gestaltet sich jetzt doch SEHR viel umständlicher, zumal man ja auch nicht "Rechtsklick->in neuem Fester öffnen" kann da das ja über Javascript gelöst ist.

In diesem Sinne einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## ZAM (1. Juli 2007)

Zum Thema Karten haben wir seit Freitag schon an mehreren Stellen erwähnt, das wir die Darstellung noch ändern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrax1 (1. Juli 2007)

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber:
Zuerst mal ein Kompliment zu den neu gestalteten Seiten!

Auch ich vermisse aber die sehr nützliche Koordinatenangaben, die es einem sehr einfach machen, einen Standort mit 2 Zahlen zu fixieren.
Die Angaben in den Kommentaren sind oft ungenau oder gar widersprüchlic.

Also bitte, bitte wieder die Koordinaten angeben!!
java script:emoticon('


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

', 'smid_6')



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke


----------



## Lucyana (2. Juli 2007)

Moin erstmal ...

Ich hab folgendes Problem ...
Bis gestern ging es bei quests noch normal ... kords suchen, karte öffnen und hinrennen.
Aber irgendwie öffnet sich die karte jetzt seperrat und ich kann keine Kords mehr sehen.

Muss ich dazu was runterladen?? 
...Netframework??...
...Java??...

Bitte um Hilfe ... hab ne quest wo ich cniht weiterkomm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Lucy


----------



## iNaD (3. Juli 2007)

Hiho liebes Buffed und Blasc Team.
Mir fehlt es bei eurer neuen Version das man die koords sieht wenn man mit der maus auf der Karte auf den Punkt geht.
Dadurch muss man leider immer schätzen wo das ist.

Ansonsten gefällt mir die neue Version  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hammylein (3. Juli 2007)

Hi! Hab da ne Frage. Seitdem die Seite bei euch neu gemacht worden ist, sehe ich keine Bilder mehr von der Karteneinblendung.

Ich sehe das ladenzeichen, aber mehr tut sich nichts. Hab soweit alles am neuersten Stand, aber kA warum es nicht geht.

Hoffe, ihr könnts mir helfen.

Grüße, Hammchen


----------



## Meneteke (3. Juli 2007)

Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem. Zudem würde ich es vorziehen, zur alten weise zurück zu kehren. Dieses overlay finde ich nicht gut. Es war besser als man die Karte sehen und weiter auf der Seite surfen konnte. Unpraktisch.

mfg_meneteke


----------



## Guzzmann (4. Juli 2007)

Meneteke schrieb:


> Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem. Zudem würde ich es vorziehen, zur alten weise zurück zu kehren. Dieses overlay finde ich nicht gut. Es war besser als man die Karte sehen und weiter auf der Seite surfen konnte. Unpraktisch.
> 
> mfg_meneteke


Ja das mit den karten ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, evtl kann ma das ja irgenwie ändern, dass man da die koords wieder sieht.

Das andere was mir aufgefallen ist, ist dass kommentare bei qs stehen die da gar nichts zu suchen haben.In den gesprächen geht es um das add on oder um *wie findet man das spiel...*
Ich find schade dass da so viele tips irgendwie fehlen, weil so macht des keinen sinn, und die tips sind im normalfall echt super

LG     Guzzmann


----------

